# Moving to Bradford



## lihp (Jul 17, 2006)

political activist (anticapitalist, antifascist) moving to bradford from elsewhere.

what's the town like?

any potential to work with/in the immigrant/minority communities?

i'm from quite a ways off, so i don't know that much about northern england other than that i had to drive through it to get to the g8 in 2005

info enjoyed and appreciated,

in solidarity... and in awe of the urban community i have been reading into for the last two hours

lihp


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 17, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> political activist (anticapitalist, antifascist) moving to bradford from elsewhere.
> 
> what's the town like?
> 
> ...



Strange that you are moving somewhere before finding out what it's like, but I suppose u must have a good reason.  

I lived there for about 12 years, quite a long time ago, but I visit a couple of times a year because I still have some relatives there.

I can't comment on anti-cap/fascist organisations as I have no links to any activist groups. The tabloids love to talk about the racial divisions, and yes there are some tensions, but it's not quite the warzone some claim it is (although you do hear people using the word "p*kis" a lot in public, far more than anywhere else I've lived).

It has a larger-than-average immigrant population; the most obvious are south-east Asian (almost entirely Indian/Pakistani Sikh/Muslims), with a noticeable African/Carribbean population (far smaller than neighbouring Leeds though), and a large but obviously less noticable white immigrant population (mostly Poles, Ukrainians and other East Europeans, Italians and Irish). 

As regards the city itself... it depends on what you are used to. 

Most of the inner-city is still quite run down, with lots of crumbling/demolished buildings and sites. There are some estates, especially on the outskirts, which have entire roads boarded up. The city centre had its character ripped out in the 1960s, but a lot of that '60s development is now being demolished and replaced with what will probably turn out to be yet another pointless and unaffordable retail white elephant. Most ppl I know up there simply say "what's the point of building more shops we can't afford to use?", and based on my knowledge of the town, I'd agree.

Like any city, it has lots of problems but in general the people are OK as long as u don't rub them up the wrong way, i.e. like everywhere else really. The accent takes some getting used to if you've never lived in the North (we moved there from the Midlands but u do get used to it lol). 

On the whole, wages are low and jobs are low-quality. It was never a rich town; even when there was lots of industry, wages were not good as most of its industries were poorly-paid.  

I wouldn't want to move there, but I've also lived in Leeds and what Leeds gains in attractions, it loses in character, and I'd probably rather live in a fairly good part of Bradford than a not-so-good part of Leeds. Though one of the good things about west Yorkshire is that it's almost like one large city - there are 2 million people, and a lot of the towns are very close together (if you don't know the area, you can't really tell where Leeds ends and Bradford begins, for example), so if you get bored, you are never more than a few miles from the next major urban centre. If you compare that to where I'm from (Nottingham), if you want a change of scenery you need to travel 20 miles to Leicester or Derby (yeah right lol) and I'd find that too isolating after living in west Yorkshire/west Midlands/London.

This probably doesn't answer half your questions, but do ask if you need to know anything else (apart from the political stuff).


----------



## lihp (Jul 17, 2006)

well cheers mate (as i hear you guys say) and thanks for the particularly quick response. it actually does help.

i am moving there for reasons of higher education and have informed myself from the university mostly, but wanted an impression of people i hope i can relate to.

two questions popped up:

1 you say there are a lot of empty houses. how is their condition generally? not that i'd be interested in ever doing anything illegal, but do you think squatting is viable?

2 i know you're not in "the scene", but word is out, that fascist present in bradford is quite intense and i don't just mean people saying paki or nigger i mean actual organized fash. any clue on that? you did live there for a while...

cheers again dot, lihp


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 17, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> political activist (anticapitalist, antifascist) moving to bradford from elsewhere.
> 
> what's the town like?
> 
> any potential to work with/in the immigrant/minority communities?



I moved to the Bradford metropolitan council area last year but I'm about ten miles from the actual place. So my impressions are largely from the outside.

Anyway, if you tend towards anarchism you'd probably like the 1 in 12 Club. It's hidden away in a backstreet but seems to be a fairly lively place. There's also some kind of squatters movement which (last time I heard) was occupying a hotel. 

There's a couple of other music venues. Rio's, where I saw the Damned and the Beat last year and the Gasworks Club. My stepson is involved in the latter and he's a heavy metal type. They also have tribute bands (Foo Fighters, Sex Pistols, Clash etc)

In terms of a non-anarchist Left, it's puzzling that Bradford used to be a big base for the Militant but there's little sign of them (i.e the Socialist Party) now. There's a local Respect who stood in the 2005 general election. The Green Party has 4 members on the council, including all 3 for the Shipley ward I think.

And the BNP has 2 councillors now - down from the 4 they had previously. Neither of them represent urban Bradford wards as I understand it.

Anyway, that'll do for now, I hope

 Geoff C


----------



## lihp (Jul 17, 2006)

fuck man this is a very nice community i get two quality replies within an hour of posting maybe it's because i usually post in much smaller communities or so...

cheers to you too geoff we should meet up when i'm there?


----------



## Spion (Jul 17, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> fuck man this is a very nice community i get two quality replies within an hour of posting maybe it's because i usually post in much smaller communities or so...
> 
> cheers to you too geoff we should meet up when i'm there?



I'm in Bradford too. Can't add too much to what previous posters have said, but if you're going to the university you'll find all the politics you want there. Regarding the city itself there are bits that are badly run down and bits that are really nice. Really it's quite a typical W Yorks town in that it is caught in that state between being a v prosperous textile centre up to 20 years ago and, well, whatever the future holds. I can't decide if there really is quite a good future for the place or if all the marketing tallk about the billions being spent on the city centre are all drivel.


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 17, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> well cheers mate (as i hear you guys say) and thanks for the particularly quick response. it actually does help.
> 
> i am moving there for reasons of higher education and have informed myself from the university mostly, but wanted an impression of people i hope i can relate to.
> 
> ...



1. the estates I was thinking of are properly boarded-up, so probably hard to squat? I don't know, I've never had to do it. I'm sure there are areas with squattable housing though, but I don't spend enough time up there to know the current situation. I'd follow Geoff's suggestion, ppl at the 1 in 12 may be able to advise better.

2. I've no idea, but if my experience of living in Leeds more recently is anything to go by (the area I lived in received 1000s of BNP votes, there were miles of BNP flags on the roads, and they sent leaflets and papers round regularly) I wouldn't be surprised if BNP activity is increasing in Bradford as well.


----------



## lihp (Jul 19, 2006)

does anyone then have a link to the 1 in 12 ppl / can anyone say that they are cool from personal experience? more news on the fash and cheap chow will be apprecitaed as well...

thanks again


----------



## lemontop (Jul 19, 2006)

I went to uni in Bradford and had a great time. Yes, bits of the city are quite rundown but I grew to love it. Accommodation was very cheap and there's loads of cheap places to eat esp if you like curry. Leeds is a very short train journey (or slightly longer bus journey) for a better selection af nightlife. There's also loads of really beautiful places like Hebden Bridge etc that you can get to if you want a bit of countryside. 
There's one of the biggest Peace Studies departments at the university so I'd recommend getting in with that lot to satisfy your political needs  
I used to go to the 1 in 12, some bloody great all nighters. Have a good one.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 19, 2006)

Near the uni there are very few empty house to squat in if any! The accomodation is very cheap though.
Plenty of stuff going on in Bradford although you've just missed the festival.
The rise of the right is a little alarming amoungst the working classes. You will hear the words "them paki bastards" alot. Not everyone is like that though thankfully!
Eating out is cheap and high quality especially for curry. Best in the uk I'd say. (But I'm biased)
The taxi's in Braford are really cheap too compared to other cities so getting around is easy. Decent links to other cities in west yorks too.
You could even take a trip to Valley Parade, home of the mighty Bradford City, Fa cup winners in 1911...or failing that drop into "Delius Lived Next Door", a pub near the uni I frequent and ask for John D. I'll buy you half of mild to welcome you to Bradford!


----------



## citygirl (Jul 19, 2006)

or just move to keighley...it's much nicerer


----------



## lihp (Jul 20, 2006)

where is keighley? why would i move there? is it big at all?

EDIT: note how i've never been to these places before bashing me


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 20, 2006)

Keighley's a small market town to the West of Bradford. I lived there for four years & grew to love it. It's a little out of the way if you're going to Bradford Uni though & doesn't have much in the way of entertainment (apart from bar brawls at the Rodney) !


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Keighley's a small market town to the West of Bradford. I lived there for four years & grew to love it. It's a little out of the way if you're going to Bradford Uni though & doesn't have much in the way of entertainment (apart from bar brawls at the Rodney) !



what a lovely description of here that was, makes a change!...thankyou 

but the rodney closed down 

too MANY bar brawls methinks


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 20, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> where is keighley? why would i move there? is it big at all?
> 
> EDIT: note how i've never been to these places before bashing me



if you want to consider smaller towns, then move to Halifax not Keighley... at least there's *some * life there (even if most of it involves getting drunk and getting beaten up afterwards in the taxi queue at George Square lol)


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 20, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> what a lovely description of here that was, makes a change!...thankyou
> 
> but the rodney closed down
> 
> too MANY bar brawls methinks



Well, the Rodney's up for sale at present. 

The other thing about Keighley is that there seems to be plenty of other drugs around. I was just walking into town yesterday when I witnessed a police raid in Temple Street, which I assume was a drugs bust.

geoff


----------



## Spion (Jul 20, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Well, the Rodney's up for sale at present.
> 
> The other thing about Keighley is that there seems to be plenty of other drugs around. I was just walking into town yesterday when I witnessed a police raid in Temple Street, which I assume was a drugs bust.
> 
> geoff



Blimey, there's a right little Keighley set on Urban!!!


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Blimey, there's a right little Keighley set on Urban!!!


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Well, the Rodney's up for sale at present.
> 
> The other thing about Keighley is that there seems to be plenty of other drugs around. I was just walking into town yesterday when I witnessed a police raid in Temple Street, which I assume was a drugs bust.
> 
> geoff



well, i can't find _any_ grrrr  

and it's been up "for sale" for months now...looks like nobody wants the responsibility of running just about the most drug-ridden pub in keighley...(although, strangely...also the _busiest_ )

any clues as to whereabouts you reside?


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 20, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> well, i can't find _any_ grrrr
> 
> and it's been up "for sale" for months now...looks like nobody wants the responsibility of running just about the most drug-ridden pub in keighley...(although, strangely...also the _busiest_ )
> 
> any clues as to whereabouts you reside?



Clues? Well, the nearest pub is the Three Horses


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Clues? Well, the nearest pub is the Three Horses



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh yes....that'd make sense from the walking into town past temple street bit ...good to know there's more keighlian urbanites 

*shakes hand*


----------



## boha (Jul 20, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I used to go to the 1 in 12, some bloody great all nighters. Have a good one.



same here, had some cracking do's there  
not been for ages though


----------



## boha (Jul 20, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> if you want to consider smaller towns, then move to Halifax not Keighley... at least there's *some * life there (even if most of it involves getting drunk and getting beaten up afterwards in the taxi queue at George Square lol)



i'd try and avoid halifax if i were you. 
it's awful for a night out. identical bars and nightclubs full of lunatics.
the main reason i moved from halifax to bradford was because i got a sick of the aggro.
there's no alternative scene at all, unless you count the zoo bar, but thats just been bulldozed.

i've not been beaten up in georges square, but i have had a kicking in bull green


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 20, 2006)

We're all making West Yorks sound lovely aren't we?! Stick to Bradford, you'll have a ball! These other local delights can be easily reached from your central hub that is Bradford. Good bus or train links to Keighley, Halifax and even L**ds.


----------



## longdog (Jul 20, 2006)

I thought the 1 in 12 had closed down 

Maybe I'm just imagining reading that  

Anyway, the most important thing you need to know about Bradford is it's pronounced BraTford  

(strange folk them wezzies)


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 20, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> Anyway, the most important thing you need to know about Bradford is it's pronounced BraTford
> 
> (strange folk them wezzies)




Almost correct! BraTfud would be more accurate!  

Keighley is keeflee, Halifax is alifax and L**ds is pronounced scummers filled shithole. Or occasionally Leeds.


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> Anyway, the most important thing you need to know about Bradford is it's pronounced BraTford
> 
> (strange folk them wezzies)



gerrit right...it's pronounced Bratfud


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> Almost correct! BraTfud would be more accurate!
> 
> Keighley is keeflee, Halifax is alifax and L**ds is pronounced scummers filled shithole. Or occasionally Leeds.



LOL


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 20, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> i'd try and avoid halifax if i were you.
> it's awful for a night out. identical bars and nightclubs full of lunatics.
> the main reason i moved from halifax to bradford was because i got a sick of the aggro.
> there's no alternative scene at all, unless you count the zoo bar, but thats just been bulldozed.
> ...




I remember the Zoo Bar when it used to play proper rave music. 
In fact, there were even a few raves at that theatre opposite that big club (Coliseum? probably called something else now). In fact, I even went to an illegal rave around Clare Road once. those where the days.  One of those parties was so good I can even tell you the last record played.


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 20, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> L**ds is pronounced scummers filled shithole. Or occasionally Leeds.



rotflmao!


----------



## Masonic Mystery (Jul 20, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> Anyway, the most important thing you need to know about Bradford is it's pronounced BraTford
> 
> (strange folk them wezzies)



  It is  pronounced BraTforT (bratfet) by the yocals and they shout when talking to you 

As for the term paki been used, it is, even by the pakis, just watch Rita, Sue & Bob too.  I used to work there see, and the asian lads used call each other paki. My landlord even commented on me for working all hours, he said something like " I thought it was only us pakis that worked all hours"

I never had any racial problems whilst there, in fact, the asian homes I visited were very hospitable, offering me food etc.

The estates can be scary places if you're easily intimidated, but you'll get that anywhere I'd guess.

Enjoy your time up north.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

How much for Fish and Chips in Keighley these days?

I used to see a girl there when I was about 18, the cheap fish n chips were the thing I missed most when it came to an end.


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Masonic Mystery said:
			
		

> It is  pronounced BraTforT (bratfet) by the yocals



never 'eard it pronounced like _that_ mate...and i've lived 'ere all mi life.


----------



## citygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Part2 said:
			
		

> How much for Fish and Chips in Keighley these days?
> 
> I used to see a girl there when I was about 18, the cheap fish n chips were the thing I missed most when it came to an end.



they're only cheaper, cus the fish are mini-fish...£1.15 fer a fish butty...

fer a "special" butty(normal everywhere else sized fish)...it's £1.95

wilsons (top of my road) is rubbish now...midgeleys is now the place to go (WAS tempted to put plaice )..in the middle of town, but it's only open till 6pm


----------



## lemontop (Jul 20, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> I thought the 1 in 12 had closed down



Could well have been. After reading this thread have just realised that I left uni there nearly 9 years ago so am a bit out of touch. Ouch.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 20, 2006)

Not sure about the 1 in 12 I'll try find out. A very long time since I went there myself so I don't know. That area is still used for alot of all nighters in the old mills but lots of these are now being converted to "luxury" apartments or student accomodation. Thinking about it I'm sure I heard the 1 in 12 Sunday football team had folded so maybe it is shut. Shitter.


----------



## boha (Jul 21, 2006)

as far as i know the 1 in 12 is still open. 
their website has events listed up until september and the page was recently updated.

one of my neighbours is in their drama collective, and they're still doing stuff


----------



## longdog (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool 

I stand corrected.

And it is BraTfuD. I stand corrected on that too.

<withdraws from thread>


----------



## Spion (Jul 21, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> Good bus or train links to Keighley, Halifax and even L**ds.



Hehe, like the **


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> 2 i know you're not in "the scene", but word is out, that fascist present in bradford is quite intense and i don't just mean people saying paki or nigger i mean actual organized fash. any clue on that? you did live there for a while...


Hmmm....


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm unusual for a Leeds person as I actually like going out in Bradford. Its quite good for small scale theatre drama things Priestley Centre/ Theatre in tmill (part of the university). It's a cheap night out as well. You've also got the Alhambra.


It's probably cheaper to live in than Leeds and you have the advantage of having Leeds, Halifax nearby, easy links to Manchester and the moors.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Hmmm....


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 21, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

>



i don't get it either...


----------



## Spion (Jul 21, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> i don't get it either...



I think the suggestion is that the OP may be fishing for info on anti-fascists and amplifies that by use of the raised eyebrow device.

I don't like using this one but come on folks!


----------



## Masonic Mystery (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Editor is correct in his suspicions.

About the pronouncation, I thought it was across the board in Bradford to exchange D for T, but then that would mean a kid would call its father TAT


----------



## lihp (Jul 22, 2006)

trust me i'm not fishing for info. i'll try to meet up with urbanites in/around bradford once there, tell them i'm lihp and then they can vouch for me...

so until then please don't tell me about the weapons caches and the huge clandestine organizations i so know you don't have in bratfuhuhd

cheers for all other info though that i won't share with my combat 18 mates

(note the irony)


----------



## citygirl (Jul 22, 2006)

bradford is nowhere near as "bad" as people....(or the MEDIA )...make it out to be...it's all about one's OWN attitude, as much as anyone elses, innit! 

ignore all the horror stories...come and see for yourself... 

we'll all meet up with ya..most of us have met anyway (in one way or another )..so a bradford/l**ds/wherever meet can be arranged


----------



## citygirl (Jul 22, 2006)

make it a weekend though...then you can visit all of these places bradford/keighley/halifax...even l**ds (if you must )


----------



## lihp (Jul 22, 2006)

that's more like it citygirl thank you! feeling lot less angry now.

so i'm moving mid-september... keep it free!


----------



## Masonic Mystery (Jul 22, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> political activist (anticapitalist, antifascist) moving to bradford from elsewhere.
> 
> any potential to work with/in the immigrant/minority communities?
> 
> ...



Thinking about it Lihp, I find this question rather discriminative. What reasons do you have to long for work within  immigrant/minority communities?

Would you be interest in working with the Polish & Serbian communities in Bradford?


----------



## pk (Jul 22, 2006)

Moved up to Bradford for a year back in '95 with work - had one of the best years of my life there, loved living there, drinking there, and messing about and that. Plus my missus was living in Manchester, so cue plenty of ace trips across Pennines.

In my experience, lovely people. Even the students are cool.

1 in 12 still open as far as I know, that should be your first port of call, and some great nights to be had in the Queens Hall and the Beehive(????).

If the Underworld is still open on the Great Horton road, that's a good place too.


----------



## boha (Jul 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> If the Underworld is still open on the Great Horton road, that's a good place too.


you probably used to go in there at the same time as me.
it's sadly no longer there.which is a shame, because one of my mates used to own it, and i practically lived in there. plus, i met my girlfriend there as well  

think it's a phone shop now  

shearbridge is also shut (now a curry house). beehive is still a good pub, but i'm not sure if they still have that club downstairs (also had some cracking nights in there).


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 23, 2006)

when did the Vaults bar get demolished? It's the only pub I've ever been barred from.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 23, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> you probably used to go in there at the same time as me.
> it's sadly no longer there.which is a shame, because one of my mates used to own it, and i practically lived in there. plus, i met my girlfriend there as well
> 
> think it's a phone shop now
> ...



The Underworld is indeed shut now.  That place was great cos it was open till 3. You got kicked out of Tumblers at 2 so went for the last hour at the Underworld. Brill!
The Beehive is still going strong, loads of different nights on there. The Shearbridge is not a restaurant yet. They've had a sign up for about 2 years saying new restaurant coming soon!
Next door to the Shearbridge one of the curry houses has changed to a Dhessi (sic?) place. Anyone know what this is? I think it's fruit juices/milkshakes but I'm not sure.


----------



## H.Dot (Jul 23, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> The Underworld is indeed shut now.  That place was great cos it was open till 3. You got kicked out of Tumblers at 2 so went for the last hour at the Underworld. Brill!
> The Beehive is still going strong, loads of different nights on there. The Shearbridge is not a restaurant yet. They've had a sign up for about 2 years saying new restaurant coming soon!
> Next door to the Shearbridge one of the curry houses has changed to a Dhessi (sic?) place. Anyone know what this is? I think it's fruit juices/milkshakes but I'm not sure.




"Desi" just refers to south Asian people/culture, so it could be anything from a record stall to a restaurant. 

unless you were thinking of "Lassi"?


----------



## citygirl (Jul 23, 2006)

poor lassie


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 23, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> "Desi" just refers to south Indian people/culture, so it could be anything from a record stall to a restaurant.
> 
> unless you were thinking of "Lassi"?



No! Not Lassi I know that!
They've set it up as a kind of stall where you walk up to the counter and buy something like that. Like an ice-cream or a candyfloss or whatever at the fair! There's these low couches set outside to sit on but I've not seen any customers as yet! I can't see the outside chairs lasting much past October! I'll have to investigate for myself.


----------



## pk (Jul 24, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> you probably used to go in there at the same time as me.
> it's sadly no longer there.which is a shame, because one of my mates used to own it, and i practically lived in there. plus, i met my girlfriend there as well



I probably know you then!! And/or maybe your g/f!!
I knew the owner quite well, tall goth type bloke, his name escapes me but he was sound, I used to DJ there along with Scott, and Keith, and a load of others from SRS, Keith was hooked up with the 1 in 12 and builds PA's.
I was there pretty much every night during '95.



> think it's a phone shop now



Fucking shame.



> shearbridge is also shut (now a curry house). beehive is still a good pub, but i'm not sure if they still have that club downstairs (also had some cracking nights in there).



Beehive rocked. Mad place.

Best curry house in Bradford was the Shah Jehan right next to the Mecca Bingo/TV Museum.


----------



## boha (Jul 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I probably know you then!! And/or maybe your g/f!!
> I knew the owner quite well, tall goth type bloke, his name escapes me but he was sound



think his name was barry (although i could be wrong there). a few of my mates were friends with him, i knew the people who took the place after him though.
think he started another club down by the kashmir, which was good, but closed pretty quickly.

Shah Jehan is now called omar khans, still good though, although i prefer the kashmir because it's cheap


----------



## citygirl (Jul 24, 2006)

k...stop talking about it, and just bloody _do_ it


----------



## pk (Jul 24, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> think his name was barry (although i could be wrong there). a few of my mates were friends with him, i knew the people who took the place after him though.
> think he started another club down by the kashmir, which was good, but closed pretty quickly.
> 
> Shah Jehan is now called omar khans, still good though, although i prefer the kashmir because it's cheap



Barry, that was him. They used to have loads of freaky roleplay nights down there, and because I lived across the street they'd let me in for a drink and watch them all pretending to kill each other and shit.

I was the one who used to set up the video projections occasionally... if you were in Bradford in '95 - you'd definitely remember me.


----------



## boha (Jul 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> They used to have loads of freaky roleplay nights down there
> 
> I was the one who used to set up the video projections occasionally... if you were in Bradford in '95 - you'd definitely remember me.



my mates used to go to that. they were all vampire live roleplayers  
couldn't see the attraction meself. 
a few of them got cautioned by the police for sprinting past bombay stores carrying fake plastic beretta's yelling at each other  

bit of a pain when you were sat in the pub and they went into character. got some funny looks in the westleigh.

i mentioned the video projections to my other half and she remembers that.
she used to live opposite the underworld as well. 
small world innit 

rio's is still open unfortunately


----------



## Spion (Jul 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I probably know you then!! And/or maybe your g/f!!
> I knew the owner quite well, tall goth type bloke, his name escapes me but he was sound, I used to DJ there along with Scott, and Keith, and a load of others from SRS, Keith was hooked up with the 1 in 12 and builds PA's.
> I was there pretty much every night during '95.



A couple of mates of mine used to DJ at Tumblers - Richard and Jason. Rich also did a near the knuckle pub quiz with a guy from Hull


----------



## boha (Jul 24, 2006)

tumblers used to be fairly decent, especially on a monday night. 
iirc it was £2.50 in, and 50p a pint.

not much fun trying to get to work on a tuesday morning though


----------



## citygirl (Jul 24, 2006)

K...so where's it gunna be??? 

Jonnyd's getting impatient 

chompin' at the bit, 'e is!


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 24, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> tumblers used to be fairly decent, especially on a monday night.
> iirc it was £2.50 in, and 50p a pint.
> 
> not much fun trying to get to work on a tuesday morning though



Thursday night used to be a few quid in then 10p per pint! Fridays were my college day and I didn't look pretty. Richard or Jason from Tumblers still dj's at The Love Apple one Friday every month. I think it's Jason but I can't quite recall!  It's like a Tumblers reunion in there!


----------



## lihp (Jul 24, 2006)

Masonic Mystery said:
			
		

> Thinking about it Lihp, I find this question rather discriminative. What reasons do you have to long for work within  immigrant/minority communities?
> 
> Would you be interest in working with the Polish & Serbian communities in Bradford?



i know what you mean MM, i've had several long discussions about more or less that topic. is it positive discrimination? can there be such a thing as positive discrimination? is that term oxymoronic? etc. etc.

every time i've had the conversation i've more or less ended up saying that i don't work for/with/in/etc. minority communities (be it gay, ethnic or whatever) because i feel quilty about being a straight white male (which i have been more or less "accused" of) but simply because those communities are being neglected and pushed around by the societal mainstream and are entitled to whoever will help them.

is this true altruism? hardly. i obviously do feel good about not complying with the set stereotype white male heterosexual, but i'm not a black, asian, gay fanboy to get off on being such a grand person either.

hope that made some sense,

lihp


----------



## pk (Jul 25, 2006)

Where was Tumblers??

It rings a bell, though it be a distant bell clouded in the damp sheets of a hangover.

Queens Hall and Underworld were my main haunts, but I had a fair few good proper parties at the old Victorian Turkish Bath house in Morley Street, round the back of the Queens Hall, before Vibealite came along with their white gloves and rave kiddies!!


----------



## citygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

tumblers was on tumbling hill street, right being the college


----------



## Spion (Jul 25, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> Richard or Jason from Tumblers still dj's at The Love Apple one Friday every month. I think it's Jason but I can't quite recall!  It's like a Tumblers reunion in there!



Yeah, it's Jason. He was complaining that everyone still wants the same tunes as in 95


----------



## boha (Jul 25, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's Jason. He was complaining that everyone still wants the same tunes as in 95



does he still stick on 'I am the resurrection' when he needs a pee ?


----------



## Spion (Jul 25, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> does he still stick on 'I am the resurrection' when he needs a pee ?



Heehee . . . I'll ask him (seeing as I never go to any of his nights)


----------



## pk (Jul 25, 2006)

Fuck yeah, I remember Tumblers.

Some surplus low life stole a really nice jacket off an Urbanite who posts here whilst we played pool.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 25, 2006)

If you move to Bradford, you become a 'wezzie.'

So far as most people from the East Riding are concerned, that makes you lower than whaleshit...


----------



## citygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

strange that...cus that's how we think of them lot that can't make up their minds about being humberside, or east yorks...


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 25, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> strange that...cus that's how we think of them lot that can't make up their minds about being *h*mberside,* or east yorks...




Pah! Wash your mouth out young lady we won;t have any of that talk around these parts.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 25, 2006)

Our minds are very much made up - we're East Yorkshire!    

Meanwhile, you'll have to resign yourself to being called a 'comfort' (pronounced in thick, faux-Wezzie accent) or a 'Twirlie' by everyone in ERoY.  

Why?

'Cos Wezzies invade the seaside towns saying they 'come for t'day,' or stick their heads round the door of the chippy half an hour before opening time and go 'are we t'early love?'


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Pah! Wash your mouth out young lady we won;t have any of that talk around these parts.



we certainly will not


----------



## citygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

US??..thought you'd emigrated down t'south?....

come along and join in then, if you're "in" East Yorks


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 25, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> US??..thought you'd emigrated down t'south?....



I have, unfortunately.

I'm a (adopted, since I'm a Midlander by birth) Hull man in exile.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 25, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's Jason. He was complaining that everyone still wants the same tunes as in 95



1995 eh? I was 16/17 I had no school, college one day a week, a cash in hand job and not a care in the world. What went wrong?!


----------



## Spion (Jul 25, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> If you move to Bradford, you become a 'wezzie.'
> 
> So far as most people from the East Riding are concerned, that makes you lower than whaleshit...



That's probably not an insult. I mean, whaleshit is likely to be quite a delicacy over that way


----------



## Spion (Jul 26, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> does he still stick on 'I am the resurrection' when he needs a pee ?



I found out last night Jason used to use the 8mins of that track so he could nip down to the garage for a pee as he didn't like the ones in Tumblers


----------



## KGlad (Jul 27, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Blimey, there's a right little Keighley set on Urban!!!




AAAAhhhhh and iam sure more to come lol...


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 5, 2006)

Apart from the 1 in 12 club, the best pub in Britain (Beehive) and the cheap curries and crumbling Victorian architecture, the best thing about Bratfud is the cinema - every arthouse film that gets released in London eventually makes its way, if only for a night or two, to the NMPFT cinema.

Bratfud's also so cheap that a lot of genuinely alternative people live there, if you look hard enough. That's said, like everywhere, it's a lot less alternative than it used to be - demise of the Queen's Hall (fuckin' Wetherspooons) and the old Playhouse cinema/theatre.

Is Tumbers still going then? I spent every Friday night there from 1988-1991, it feels like....


----------



## citygirl (Aug 5, 2006)

love that term "genuinely alternative" 

tumblers, alas, is no more


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 6, 2006)

love that term "genuinely alternative"

Not me, I hasten to add! I'm boring old Bingley. Or was.


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 7, 2006)

Ah Bingley - home of Damart and Five Rise Locks - lived there in the 90s.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't forget the Brown Cow - only riverside pub in UK with, er...no riverside beer garden!

And the concrete Inca temple that is the Bradford & Bingley Building Society.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 7, 2006)

it does, however...have a lovely new bypass....which is what they always wanted...now they just need to knock that shopping centre down


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 7, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> love that term "genuinely alternative"
> 
> Not me, I hasten to add! I'm boring old Bingley. Or was.



I used to buy my guitars and amps in a shop up there. 

They didn't have a 
"NO Stairway To Heaven" sign though, but the shop looked like it ought to. 

this was in the early 1980s.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 7, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Apart from the 1 in 12 club, the best pub in Britain (Beehive) and the cheap curries and crumbling Victorian architecture, the best thing about Bratfud is the cinema - every arthouse film that gets released in London eventually makes its way, if only for a night or two, to the NMPFT cinema.
> 
> Bratfud's also so cheap that a lot of genuinely alternative people live there, if you look hard enough. That's said, like everywhere, it's a lot less alternative than it used to be - demise of the Queen's Hall (fuckin' Wetherspooons) and the old Playhouse cinema/theatre.
> 
> Is Tumbers still going then? I spent every Friday night there from 1988-1991, it feels like....



lol @ all these places... anyone remember the Frog & Toad, Champagnes, Pickwicks, Cavernes, Bibbys, 42nd Street, Blue Lace, Cloud Nine, Tiffanys, the Spotted House, Capricorn Club? 

omg I've been to so many dodgy venues in Bradford.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 7, 2006)

H.Dot - We've probably snogged! Er...been to Champagnes and 42Street and Cloud Nine - haven't heard of the rest (thank God). But what about "Dollars", as was?

Why of why didn't I got the 1 in 12 club when I was there? At least we went to the Trades Club in Hebden Bridge, the Wharf in Huddersfield and some indie-goth gaff I've forgotten the name of in Halifax-fax-fax.

As for "bypass" in Bingley - you mean, bypass in the sense of a four lane motorway that goes RIGHT THROUGH THE CENTRE OF TOWN!


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Guitar shop still there, by the way.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 7, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> H.Dot - We've probably snogged!



not if you're a guy!

but...



> s Tumbers still going then? I spent every Friday night there from 1988-1991



...if you're a girl, it's possible.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ahem, the former. But doubtless we've both snogged the same bird in there at some point...

Is it my imagination, or were pints in there 50p? Watered-down piss, mind, but beggars can't be choosers when you're 17!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 7, 2006)

ahhhh memories of being pissed up as teenagers in bradford...nothing like it for bringing people together


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah.... 

Never got pissed in Keighley, mind. Too scary


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 7, 2006)

My mum likes Keighley. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 7, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> ahhhh memories of being pissed up as teenagers in bradford...nothing like it for bringing people together



oh innit, some of my best teenage nights out ever were spent getting pissed in Bradford...


----------



## Geoff Collier (Aug 7, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Yeah....
> 
> Never got pissed in Keighley, mind. Too scary



If you think Keighley is scary, try Hull. Meanwhile, i've just walked to the Turkey (in Goose Eye) and back for a swift half


----------



## citygirl (Aug 7, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> oh innit, some of my best teenage nights out ever were spent getting pissed in Bradford...



The Flagship (top of ivegate) was my early teen hangout...i never got a late teens thing...so i had to fit all 7 years into 3


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 7, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> The Flagship (top of ivegate) was my early teen hangout...i never got a late teens thing...so i had to fit all 7 years into 3



hehe, my sister used to work in there.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> If you think Keighley is scary, try Hull.



Hull?  Scary?   

Not IME.  Especially not the Old Town pub crawl.

Beverley Road on a Saturday night can be a bit  though.  Mainly 'cos of the sheer number of men in Ben Shermans and girls in slightly oversized belts, and the amazing number of coppers they flood the area with.  Me and longdoggy once counted the police as we sat in the wetherspoons one Friday evening: in the time it took for us to have one leisurely pint, no fewer than 12 patrols went past!


----------



## Geoff Collier (Aug 9, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Hull?  Scary?
> 
> Not IME.  Especially not the Old Town pub crawl.
> 
> Beverley Road on a Saturday night can be a bit  though.  Mainly 'cos of the sheer number of men in Ben Shermans and girls in slightly oversized belts, and the amazing number of coppers they flood the area with.  Me and longdoggy once counted the police as we sat in the wetherspoons one Friday evening: in the time it took for us to have one leisurely pint, no fewer than 12 patrols went past!



It was Beverley Road that I meant. Now, Springbank was another matter entirely  And the only time in recent years I felt threatened in a pub was in the Queens


----------



## dicky_plums (Aug 10, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> I found out last night Jason used to use the 8mins of that track so he could nip down to the garage for a pee as he didn't like the ones in Tumblers


Hi Folks,
I can confirm that this was indeed the toilet-break song of choice for DJ Jason, although the Underworld and the Shearbridge Garage were the venue and bog in this case. 
Jason still does a monthy indie set at the Loveapple, where he is known to play the song still, although I believe he uses the on-site facilities these days. 
I was the DJ at Tumblers on Fridays and most Saturdays from 1989-1996 ish. If you danced to Jump Around, Step On, Been Caught Stealing, Cud, Beers Steers and Queers, er, Shed 7... or shouted "play some New Model Army ya bastard"  - then that was me in the wooden DJ booth. The walls were sticky and graffiti-ridden, the electrics and door-staff dangerous, the beer cheap and the kids young. 
Tumblers was closed in about 1997 and resurfaced as Gaudis where it became the student-only venue that Pickwicks had been before. In turn Pickwicks became more 'alternative' for a while as 'Club Magaluf', but closed a few years later. Gaudis lasted until a couple of years ago, but now both the buildings that were Pickwicks/Magaluf and Tumblers/Gaudis are unoccupied. Not sure what the old Underworld is now, possibly a restaurant. All victims of the likes of Revolution, Chicago Rock, Livingstones, Wetherspoons etc pulling students and locals down to the homogenised 'West End'.
It's been interesting reading the accounts on here about nights out in Bradford in the early 90s. Who could forget Champagne and Haig (the owner) with his dubious door policy and 'upstairs' activities,  the 60s nights, bottles of Brown for £1? I think the building is empty now too, although I expect Haig still conducts some kind of business. 
The Smithy and Frog & Toad are long gone; the Peel a Russian Restaurant(?); Mannville is The Head; Biko gone; Westleigh "all drinks still £1.50"; Shearbridge to become a curry house; Java cafe a pile of bricks. 
Anyway, if you've got any requests, come and ask.
"Bottles off the dancefloor please!"
DJ Dicky.


----------



## Spion (Aug 10, 2006)

Greetings Mr Plums!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Dicky Plums...welcome to urban 

"haig"...wouldn't be anything to do with "haigy's" on lumb lane, would he?...

just wonderin' like


----------



## dicky_plums (Aug 10, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> Dicky Plums...welcome to urban
> 
> "haig"...wouldn't be anything to do with "haigy's" on lumb lane, would he?...
> 
> just wonderin' like



No connection  - but I did wonder that too.
He looked a bit like James Brown and had a doorman known as Mr Thin, who can still be spotted wandering ghost-like around Bradford.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 10, 2006)

Greetings Dicky. I can guarantee I was one of the annoying people who used to come up to you drunkenly asking for music. Can't believe all those places have changed. The Peel a Russian restaurant?! I used to work in there. My worst night was a Weds when the Uni sports clubs used to come in. I was on my own behind the bar pulling 15 pints a time for each round, serving the food etc. Was a cool little pub though. I also used to work in the Java and can't believe the love apple is still going. The Shearbridge was ok as was the Westleigh but Pickwicks was always a big pile of poo. I should go back and have a look.


----------



## dicky_plums (Aug 10, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> The Peel a Russian restaurant?!


Its true http://peelpub.co.uk/ although I have no idea how popular it is.
Whenever I pass it there's usually a young lady touting for business outside, but I don't think it's to promote the "special friendly environment" in the Peel.
"_Everything_ is delicious!"
What were your annoying requests then lemontop?


----------



## lemontop (Aug 10, 2006)

God knows, random indie shit probably. Did you ever dj there on a Monday? That place was so cheap! Wasn't it about 30p a shot? Seem to remember drinking treble gin and tonics because the tonic was free! My poor old liver. I remember going to Tumblers one night and there were no lights at all in the women's toilets  as well as none of the toilets having doors-such a classy joint but I loved it!


----------



## dicky_plums (Aug 10, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> God knows, random indie shit probably. Did you ever dj there on a Monday? That place was so cheap! Wasn't it about 30p a shot? Seem to remember drinking treble gin and tonics because the tonic was free! My poor old liver. I remember going to Tumblers one night and there were no lights at all in the women's toilets  as well as none of the toilets having doors-such a classy joint but I loved it!


Monday was mostly DJ Jason (he of the toilet dash). He looked like he should be in The Charatans. I think it was something like doubles and pints for £1, but 10p-a-pint-night rings a bell. Maybe it was like £3 in and 10p a pint.
Its hard to listen to The Bluetones these days without recalling the indie kids and the messy drunken fumblings that no doubt took place on the dancefloor, in the bogs and outside Tumblers.


----------



## boha (Aug 10, 2006)

i think i spent most of the night asking you to "play senser, go on, go on, play senser" etc etc


----------



## dicky_plums (Aug 10, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> i think i spent most of the night asking you to "play senser, go on, go on, play senser" etc etc


Ha! Er, yeh, I think I remember you....I fobbed you off and rarely played any. You were fairly irritating but not as intimidating as the fella who used to threaten violence if I didn't play Stiff Little Fingers.
"Play some Cud!"
"Play some rave!"
"Ash! Ash!"
"ere mate - play somet decent"
"got any Meatloaf?"


----------



## dicky_plums (Aug 10, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> think his name was barry (although i could be wrong there). a few of my mates were friends with him, i knew the people who took the place after him though.
> think he started another club down by the kashmir, which was good, but closed pretty quickly.
> 
> Shah Jehan is now called omar khans, still good though, although i prefer the kashmir because it's cheap


Just looking back at this thread - he was called Barry and he took over as manager at Champagnes on Mannville Terrace for a while after the Underworld. Last time I heard he was a primary teacher in Scarbro..!


----------



## Spion (Aug 10, 2006)

We should have another meet up. You guys can relive the old days and pester Plums all evening, arf arf


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 10, 2006)

dicky_plums said:
			
		

> I was the DJ at Tumblers on Fridays and most Saturdays from 1989-1996 ish. If you danced to Jump Around, Step On, Been Caught Stealing, Cud, Beers Steers and Queers, er, Shed 7... or shouted "play some New Model Army ya bastard" - then that was me in the wooden DJ booth.




omg please say it wasn't.  

small world.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 10, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I also used to work in the Java



was that the cafe at the bottom of the hill between the entrance to the Alhambra and the Odeon? if so, I had one of my first dates with my (now ex) wife in there. Nice coffee, good memories.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 10, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> was that the cafe at the bottom of the hill between the entrance to the Alhambra and the Odeon? if so, I had one of my first dates with my (now ex) wife in there. Nice coffee, good memories.



Think it was about half way down near the Alhambra. I would have been the stressed one bringing all the food at the wrong time! I was a rubbish waitress.


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 10, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Think it was about half way down near the Alhambra. I would have been the stressed one bringing all the food at the wrong time! I was a rubbish waitress.



<g> 

is that Italian cafe still along there? 

omg the number of times we used to go in there pissed and make lots of noise, and all we'd buy was a plate of chips. I really feel sorry for the staff in there now...


----------



## boha (Aug 10, 2006)

dicky_plums said:
			
		

> You were fairly irritating



that will be me then  




			
				dicky_plums said:
			
		

> Just looking back at this thread - he was called Barry and he took over as manager at Champagnes on Mannville Terrace for a while after the Underworld. Last time I heard he was a primary teacher in Scarbro..



wasn't it called 'dusk 'till dawn' or something. quite big with the vampire live roleplayers i think


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Aug 10, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> <g>
> 
> is that Italian cafe still along there?
> 
> omg the number of times we used to go in there pissed and make lots of noise, and all we'd buy was a plate of chips. I really feel sorry for the staff in there now...




Italian cafe was up the road near the underworld. (Best cafe in the world ever, sadly no more ) Italian restaurant "Angelo's" is near the Alhambra. Had a cracking new years eve there a couple of years back. After hours the waiters had the biggest pile of coke I've ever seen! Good night that was!


----------



## dicky_plums (Aug 11, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> omg please say it wasn't.
> 
> small world.


It was. Why the  ? Were you the one who always requested Dee-lite?


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 11, 2006)

dicky_plums said:
			
		

> It was. Why the  ?



why the ?  i can't believe there are so many people on this thread who went to the same place, at the same time... especially as we all live so far apart. 




> Were you the one who always requested Dee-lite?



very likely... I used to cane "Groove Is In The Heart" back then.

I think you told me to f*** off when I asked for Crystal Waters though.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> It was Beverley Road that I meant. Now, Springbank was another matter entirely  And the only time in recent years I felt threatened in a pub was in the Queens



I'm no big fan of the Queen's: atmosphere average, decor average, beer ... average.  It'd be okay, if it wasn't for the fact that it's 100 yards from the St John's, which is probably the finest pub in east Yorkshire.  

I used to live on Beverley Road, though, and I always felt safe there.  The bit between the railway bridge and the Haworth Arms was best avoided at closing time, but I used to walk back from the city centre at all hours and various states of intoxication and never had any trouble.


----------



## lihp (Aug 13, 2006)

wow haven't posted here for a few... thanks again to all the (oh surprise) especially nightlife hints/shared experience points.

TO THE EDITOR(S): SEE I'M NOT FISHING FOR ANTIFASCIST INFO!

*licks remaining scars from being accused of fishing*

no just kidding it's all good


----------



## stevepinker (Aug 13, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> political activist (anticapitalist, antifascist) moving to bradford from elsewhere.



So that means you do what ? What does a anti-capitalist, antifascist political activist do day to day 


thanks


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 13, 2006)

Jesus. Groove is in the Heart was on all the time at Tumblers. Was the Peel that pub all on its own by the derelict factories downhill from the back of Tumblers, towards Sunbridge Road? We used to go in there for a few 'dutch courage' bevvies and a game of pool before trying out luck with the ladies (er....girls) at Tumblers. Thing is, it was harder getting served at the Peel.

Can I just put in a shout for Chad's in Shipley?


----------



## lihp (Aug 13, 2006)

on a day to day basis i have to sadly say i am not the most active person around, although i do usually get around to reading political literature and keeping up with a leftist/undogmatic perspective on current events through indymedia and the like. i'm currently tying up my threads where i am now as far as groups are concerned, so i'm not really out and about much anymore. the every once in a while demo of course and an attempt at a concious consumptive practice.

in bradford i would definitely be willing to get into any of various social movements, be it climate, gender, asylum, fash or other, with an aim at developing perspectives in theory and practice as to how we can overcome or deal with the problems at hand... still sounds kind of vague doesn't it?

meet me in bradford for a chat then?


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 14, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Jesus. Groove is in the Heart was on all the time at Tumblers. Was the Peel that pub all on its own by the derelict factories downhill from the back of Tumblers, towards Sunbridge Road? We used to go in there for a few 'dutch courage' bevvies and a game of pool before trying out luck with the ladies (er....girls) at Tumblers. Thing is, it was harder getting served at the Peel.
> 
> Can I just put in a shout for Chad's in Shipley?



Does anyone remember/know a pub not far from there which was really small and had a really old-fashioned spit 'n' sawdust image? I can't for the life of me remember what it was called. I think it was somewhere near Preston Street iirc.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 14, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember/know a pub not far from there which was really small and had a really old-fashioned spit 'n' sawdust image? I can't for the life of me remember what it was called. I think it was somewhere near Preston Street iirc.



Was it a CAMRA pub that was always rammed? Sold loads of real ales and ciders. The Fighting Cock? We used to go there all the time. They sold cider called 'Thatcher's falling down'. My mate tried about 5 pints of it and sure enough she fell down. Ended up at the BRI


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 14, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Was it a CAMRA pub that was always rammed? Sold loads of real ales and ciders. The Fighting Cock? We used to go there all the time. They sold cider called 'Thatcher's falling down'. My mate tried about 5 pints of it and sure enough she fell down. Ended up at the BRI



that's the one. 

lol @ A&E admission.


----------



## dicky_plums (Aug 16, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Jesus. Groove is in the Heart was on all the time at Tumblers. Was the Peel that pub all on its own by the derelict factories downhill from the back of Tumblers, towards Sunbridge Road? We used to go in there for a few 'dutch courage' bevvies and a game of pool before trying out luck with the ladies (er....girls) at Tumblers. Thing is, it was harder getting served at the Peel.
> 
> Can I just put in a shout for Chad's in Shipley?



The dancey cheesey bit (hated by all the rock kids) at Tumblers did always seem to feature Groove is in the Heart, I Want You Back - Jackson 5, Twist and Shout, maybe Stereo MCs, Prodigy...

The Peel was just up from Tumblers, next to the Uni. You may mean Scruff & Snobbs on Listerhills, or maybe Lord Clyde on Thorton Road..? 
Fighting Cock is still there and still popular for real ale and nice chilli.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 16, 2006)

dicky_plums said:
			
		

> T Scruff & Snobbs on Listerhills, or maybe Lord Clyde on Thorton Road..?
> Fighting Cock is still there and still popular for real ale and nice chilli.



Is Scruffs and Snobbs still open?! Glad to see the Fighting Cock is still open. Always liked that pub.


----------



## boha (Aug 16, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Is Scruffs and Snobbs still open?! Glad to see the Fighting Cock is still open. Always liked that pub.



think it's still boarded up (drove past it this morning, but was in late for work mode, so didn't notice  ).


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 18, 2006)

big up all the Bradford mandem on here. 

If there's ever a Bradford U75 meet-up, lemme know and I might even bring my sister lol


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'd be right up for a Bratfud meet-up. Despite living 200 miles away in Hackney!


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 18, 2006)

HackneyE9 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd be right up for a Bratfud meet-up. Despite living 200 miles away in Hackney!



living in Souf won't stop me lol (besides I get to see my mum innit)


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 20, 2006)

140 posts. Bradfud rocks. 

Trying getting that sort of response for a thread about moving to...I dunno...Bishop Stortford.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 20, 2006)

'ar footy team ain't 'arf bad, eever


----------



## boha (Aug 20, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> 'ar footy team ain't 'arf bad, eever



you mean our rugby team


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nah! She definately means the football team!


----------



## lihp (Aug 23, 2006)

QUITE THE URGENT UPDATE HERE!!!
Will probably (very likely) be in manchester on the 15th of September. Can't get into halls in Bradford until the 17th though. Can I crash with anyone in/around Mancherster, Leeds or (obviously) Bradford until the 17th?

I could/would cook, buy bear or whatever as a token of gratitude!

RSVP


----------



## citygirl (Aug 23, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> QUITE THE URGENT UPDATE HERE!!!
> Will probably (very likely) be in manchester on the 15th of September. Can't get into halls in Bradford until the 17th though. Can I crash with anyone in/around Mancherster, Leeds or (obviously) Bradford until the 17th?
> 
> I could/would cook, buy bear or whatever as a token of gratitude!
> ...



CG's guesthome for wayward waifs and strays is ALWAYS open...but i'm happy to sit in reserve in case nothing else turns up *thumbs up*


----------



## lihp (Aug 26, 2006)

anybody else feel like having me crash?


----------

